# Weber retriever club training day2/8/14



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear retriever enthusiasts,

The Weber River Retriever Club will be holding our first club training day of the year this Saturday at Ogden Bay South entrance. Sign ups will begin at 8 a.m. Cost will be $10 per dog.

We have had a lot of interest this offseason and would like to see everyone attend this event.

If you have any questions please email us at [email protected]

Thank you,
WRRC


----------

